# Blue Ribbons for Goldens!



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to Chris and Ernie! Yes, amateurs can do it.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

There were also some nice minor stake placements with Goldens by Amateurs!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

> (BTW, there were 9 all-breed field trials across the nation last weekend ... Goldens represented roughly 5% of the dogs entered in the Amateur stakes, yet took home 20% of the blue ribbons.)


Now how cool is that!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Two wonderful people and two wonderful dogs! What a great weekend!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe Doc is one point short of AFC. Very soon!!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Goldens are doing really well this year!


----------

